
First principle - waqasaday
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_principle
======
draw_down
In an undergrad philosophy course many years ago, one of my classmates
declared that one of his first principles was that he is Asian. I think a
first principle would be more like "I exist" or "matter exists".

~~~
waqasaday
this is pretty solid. thanks for sharing.

